# Tiger barb swollen/bloated..please help!



## Snowflake117 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hello!

Ok so, I have a 10 gallon tank with only 7 tiger barbs. A couple of days ago I noticed that one of my tiger barbs seemed very swollen/bloated. Its been a couple of days and he is still the same. He is still swimming around but just kinda hangs out at the top of the tank and won't eat. I've tried feeding peas and he won't touch them. I went to a local pet store and they had no idea what it could be. Also I checked to see if his scales were sticking out but I couldn't really tell. I have had this tank for about a year now and haven't had any problems. Everything is working fine.

Please let me know if there is anything you can tell me 
Thanks!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

It sounds like it could be dropsy. One of my fish just recently had dropsy and was exactly like you described.

You should turn the filter in your tank off and try and look at the fish from above. Thats an easy way to see if the scales are sticking out.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

If it was pregnant it would still eat, have you checked the scales for dropsy? Or seen him pass any waste, it could be thats hes constipated.


----------

